# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  DRFS06 FM PLL Transmitter 6 Watt

## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα το συγκεκριμένο PLL το έχει φτιάξει κανείς,αξίζει για τα λεφτά του; 

http://dutchrfshop.nl/fm-broadcast/p...watt-1392.html

----------


## leosedf

Pll Aspisys μου θυμίζει. Γιατί μάλλον είναι. Σαν το RDVV δηλαδή.

----------


## SRF

> Pll *Aspisys μου θυμίζει*. Γιατί μάλλον είναι. Σαν το RDVV δηλαδή.



Μπα... με τίποτα! H τελευταία φορά που είχαν πηνία κανονικά αυτοί στα κυκλώματά τους ήταν ΠΡΙΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ Η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΑ... και πολύ πριν την ίδια την εταιρία που ανάφερες!!! Από το 1986 νομίζω είχαν πάντα VCO με τυπωμένες γραμμές! 
ASPiSYS_FMPLLboardNV - 2014.jpg 


Αυτό που λέτε είναι μάλλον βασισμένο στο παλιό του RDVV...

----------

leosedf (12-02-15)

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα στις δύο ποιο παλιές εκδόσεις έχει και δυο τελεστικούς ενισχυτές στον επεξεργαστή και στο pll τι ακριβώς κάνουν στο κύκλωμα;

http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/PKBee%20...Watt%202013v2/

http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/PKBee%20...Watt%202011v1/

----------


## chip

Ο ένας τελεστικός (741) είναι στο φίλτρο μετά το pll που αν αφαιρέθηκε σημαίνει οτι οι σχεδιαστές έκριναν ότι μπορούσε να σχεδιαστεί το φίλτρο με ικανοποιητική απόδοση χωρίς να είναι ενεργό, ενώ ο δεύτερος (CA3140) χρησιμοποιείται σαν φίλτρο (και ενισχυτής) για να μετατρέψει pwm σε DC τάση που απ ότι φαίνεται θα ρυθμίζει την ισχύ εκπομπής....
Το TSA5511 έχει εσωτερικά 6bit DAC... πιστεύω οτι θα μπορούσε να είχε χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό για τον έλεγχο της ισχύος... αν σε άλλη έκδοση τον αφαίρεσε αυτόν τον τελεστικό ενισχυτή σημαίνει ότι ή το υλοποίησε σαν παθητικό φίλτρο ή χρησιμοποίησε τον DAC του TSA5511 ή απλά έκοψε την ρύθμιση ισχύος...

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις,το trimmer 20pf(C23) που είναι σε σειρά με τον κρύσταλλο 3,2MHZ στο pll TSA5511 πως το ρυθμίζουμε;

----------


## chip

με συχνόμετρο... βάλε το να κλειδώσει σε μία συχνότητα και με συχνόμετρο ελέγχεις οτι η συχνότητα είναι η σωστή διαφορετικά ρυθμίζεις το τρίμμερ... Δεν προτείνω να μετρήσεις την ίδια τη συχνότητα ταλάντωσης 3,2ΜΗz γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς το probe του συχνομέτρου έχει κάποια χωρητικότητα που δεν θα σου επέτρεπε να ρυθμίσεις σωστά....

Πάντως πιστεύω ότι και χωρίς ρύθμιση η απόκλιση από την συχνότητα που λέει στην οθόνη θα είναι σε αποδεκτά όρια....

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα,τελικά το παρήγγειλα το PLL και μου ήρθε προχθές.Μέχρι τώρα έχω κολλήσει όλες τις αντιστάσεις και σχεδόν όλα τα υπόλοιπα υλικά με χαμηλό ύψος.Για τα λεφτά του σε αυτήν την κατηγορία κιτ είναι αρκετά καλό.Πάνω στην πλακέτα όταν ήρθε ήτανε κολλημένα τα δυο ολοκληρωμένα ( MSA0886,SGA6489Z ) ενίσχυσης smd (Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να είναι ποιο προσεκτικά κολλημένα).Η φωτογραφία είναι από το site του πωλητή.Στην σελίδα του αναφέρει ότι μπορεί να δοκιμαστεί χωρίς το τελικό τρανζίστορ,υπάρχει περίπτωσή να γίνει καμία ζημία έτσι στο προηγούμενο στάδιο;Οταν μπει επάνω και το τελικό mosfet RD06HVF1 το σωστότερο είναι να ξεκινήσει με το χαμηλότερό bias δηλαδή με οV στο gate;

----------


## geronimo

Καλημέρα....όταν το ολοκληρώσεις και βάλεις και το φορτίο.......... πες μου να έρθω απο εξω με το ραδιο να σε ακουσω....κοντρόλ δηλαδή.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα μερικές φωτογραφίες από την πλακέτα σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα,εχθές τελείωσα και δοκίμασα το pll χωρίς να τοποθετήσω το mosfet εξόδου.Έβαλα μόνο το πηνίο της ταλάντωσης για να το δοκιμάσω.Δούλεψε κατευθείαν χωρίς κάποιο πρόβλημα.Κλειδώνει σε όλη την μπάντα αμέσως στον ίδιο χρόνο είτε στο κάτω είτε στο άνω άκρο ή στην μέση της μπάντας (σε λιγότερο από δυο δευτερόλεπτα).Το σήμα είναι πολύ καθαρό,αν και το τροφοδότησα από ένα εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό, ακουστικά τουλάχιστον σε έναν δέκτη που είχα διπλά και άκουγα είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## chip

αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω σε αυτό το σχέδιο είναι...
στην έξοδο του ταλαντωτή έχει +4dbm μετά τα μειώνει στα -10dbm με εξασθενιτή και τα οδηγεί σε ενισχυτή που τα ανεβάζει στα +14dbm και μετά τα μειώνει πάλι στα -8,5dbm για να τα ενισχύσει στα 21 dbm και να οδηγήσει το τρανζίστορ (mosfet) εξόδου...
δεν μπορούσε από την αρχή τα +4dbm να τα μειώσεις στα -8dbm? γιατί χρειάζονταν ο ενδιάμεσος ενισχυτής?  :Confused1: 

μήπως έχει να κάνει με την αντίσταση εισόδου του κάθε ενισχυτή?

----------


## savnik

> αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω σε αυτό το σχέδιο είναι...
> στην έξοδο του ταλαντωτή έχει +4dbm μετά τα μειώνει στα -10dbm με εξασθενιτή και τα οδηγεί σε ενισχυτή που τα ανεβάζει στα +14dbm και μετά τα μειώνει πάλι στα -8,5dbm για να τα ενισχύσει στα 21 dbm και να οδηγήσει το τρανζίστορ (mosfet) εξόδου...
> δεν μπορούσε από την αρχή τα +4dbm να τα μειώσεις στα -8dbm? γιατί χρειάζονταν ο ενδιάμεσος ενισχυτής? 
> 
> μήπως έχει να κάνει με την αντίσταση εισόδου του κάθε ενισχυτή?



Το -10dbm και το -8,5dbm αναφέρονται στην εξασθένηση και όχι σε επίπεδο στάθμης ισχύος.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα να ευχαριστήσω για μια ακόμη φορά τον Γρηγόρη (Moutoulos) για την πλακέτα για την γεννήτρια stereo που μου έστειλε και για την άμεση εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα,στο σχέδιο της γεννήτριας αναφέρει δυο πυκνωτές 2,7nf πλαστικούς (C16, C27 - 2n7 (P) επειδή δεν βρήκα εδώ πειράζει να είναι κεραμικοί;Τους άλλους δύο του πλαστικούς τους βρήκα( C17, C28 - 4n7 (P, 5%) .

----------


## moutoulos

Σε ευχαριστώ Νίκο

Κανένα πρόβλημα. Έτσι και αλλιώς ακόμα και στο πρωτότυπο έτσι είναι ...
Όμως απλά να ξέρεις οτι σε κυκλώματα ήχου δεν συνηθίζονται οι κεραμικοί, είναι περισσότερο
για RF κυκλώματα.Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι κανόνας ... και βλέπουμε και κεραμικούς σε audio.

Επειδή λοιπόν το πρώτο ζευγάρι που ανέφερες έχει να κάνει με την είσοδο Audio (L&R) της
γεννήτριας, είναι σκόπιμο να μπούν plastic film capacitors (και οχι μόνο). Αλλά είπαμε δεν
 αποτελεί κανόνα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα,πάνω αριστερά στην πλακέτα της γεννήτριας πίσω από το βύσμα τροφοδοσίας έχει μια αντίσταση 2,2k και μια πίστα δίπλα.Γρηγόρη αυτό το έχεις αφήσει για λεντάκι λειτουργίας;Με την τιμή αυτήν της αντίστασης για τι τύπο-χρώμα λεντάκι την έχεις υπολογίσει;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλησπέρα,πάνω αριστερά στην πλακέτα της γεννήτριας πίσω από το βύσμα τροφοδοσίας έχει μια αντίσταση 2,2k και μια πίστα δίπλα.Γρηγόρη αυτό το έχεις αφήσει για λεντάκι λειτουργίας;Με την τιμή αυτήν της αντίστασης για τι τύπο-χρώμα λεντάκι την έχεις υπολογίσει;



είναι smd led 0603 αν θυμάμαι καλά Νικόλα,έχω την ίδια και εγώ...

----------


## moutoulos

Οχι Κώστα δεν είναι 0603, είναι 1206. Αν ήταν 0603 δύσκολα θα την βλέπαμε.

Κώστα η αντίσταση δεν είναι καθοριστική.Εξαρτάται απο το LED που θα βάλει ο DIYer χρήστης  :Smile: . 
Ας πούμε το κόκκινο δουλεύει στα 1,8V ενώ τα λευκά (ή μπλέ) στα > 3,3V. Μετά υπάρχουν τα Low 
Current, High Current, High Bright, Super Bright και πάει λέγοντας. Οπότε το 2K2 που γράφω θα 
μπορούσε να ήταν ακόμα και 470 ohm ...

Υπάρχει και αυτό το Link για βοήθεια:
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/Ch...l/SM-LEDs.html 


1206.PNG

----------


## SeAfasia

αρα,δε θυμάμαι καλά μάλλον δε βλέπω.... :Boo hoo!:

----------


## moutoulos

Εντάξει υπερέβαλα λίγο. Η 0603 μπαίνει στο pad της 1206, αλλά θέλει μάτια  :Blink: .
Ακόμα και μια 0402 ... πάλι μπαίνει σε pad 1206 ... αλλά χωρίς μάτια, με φακό.

----------


## SeAfasia

και να φανταστείς οτι το φακό τον έχω δίπλα μου αλλά απο συνήθεια βάζω 0603......
 :Hammer:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Έτοιμη και η γεννήτρια το μόνο που έμεινε είναι τα πηνία των 15mH.;Έβαλα τελικά ένα πράσινο λεντάκι κανονικό 3mm με αντίσταση 560ohm.Το πλάτος του πιλότου πως το ρυθμίζουμε υπάρχει κάποιος απλός πρακτικός τρόπος η θέλει οπωσδήποτε παλμογράφο και γεννήτρια;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Έτοιμη και η γεννήτρια το μόνο που έμεινε είναι τα πηνία των 15mH.;Έβαλα τελικά ένα πράσινο λεντάκι κανονικό 3mm με αντίσταση 560ohm.Το πλάτος του πιλότου πως το ρυθμίζουμε υπάρχει κάποιος απλός πρακτικός τρόπος η θέλει οπωσδήποτε παλμογράφο και γεννήτρια;



κοίτα τα mode selection καθώς και το προγραμματισμό του pic:
http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Όλα σε ένα νοικοκυρεμένα.Το pll και η γεννήτρια φιλοξενούνται πλέον σε σασί από τα παλιά.

----------


## SeAfasia

ωραίος...το δούλεψες;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> ωραίος...το δούλεψες;



 Όχι δεν έβαλα ακόμα στο pll το mosfet εξόδου και τα πηνία του,και στην γεννήτρια μου λείπουν τα πηνία των 15mH.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Όχι δεν έβαλα ακόμα στο pll το mosfet εξόδου και τα πηνία του,και στην γεννήτρια μου λείπουν τα πηνία των 15mH.



http://dutchrfshop.nl/componenten/sp...mh-staand.html

----------


## leosedf

Να σου πω, αν το έκανες 0402 (όλα) θα ήταν αρκετά μικρό  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Εχθές παρέλαβα τα πηνία των 15mh για την γεννήτρια.Την δοκίμασα πολύ βιαστικά και γρήγορα και φαίνεται ότι λειτουργεί καλά.Το button mode selection λειτουργεί (ακούγεται στην αλλαγή ο τόνος),το λαμπάκι stereo του δεκτή ανάβει και βγάζοντας τον ένα κανάλι της εισόδου ακούγεται μόνο το άλλο.Να δούμε τώρα πως θα ρυθμίσουμε το πιλότο 19Khz στο ποσοστό που πρέπει.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εχθές παρέλαβα τα πηνία των 15mh για την γεννήτρια.Την δοκίμασα πολύ βιαστικά και γρήγορα και φαίνεται ότι λειτουργεί καλά.Το button mode selection λειτουργεί (ακούγεται στην αλλαγή ο τόνος),το λαμπάκι stereo του δεκτή ανάβει και βγάζοντας τον ένα κανάλι της εισόδου ακούγεται μόνο το άλλο.Να δούμε τώρα πως θα ρυθμίσουμε το πιλότο 19Khz στο ποσοστό που πρέπει.



το'χω και εγώ αυτό,περιμένω κουτί να την βάλω μόνιμα μέσα,το .hex είναι οκ;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> το'χω και εγώ αυτό,περιμένω κουτί να την βάλω μόνιμα μέσα,το .hex είναι οκ;



Αφού λειτουργεί η γεννήτρια μάλλον είναι οκ Tι πρόβλημα θα μπορουσε να δημιουργήσει εάν δεν ήταν το HEX εντάξει;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αφού λειτουργεί η γεννήτρια μάλλον είναι οκ Tι πρόβλημα θα μπορουσε να δημιουργήσει εάν δεν ήταν το HEX εντάξει;



ναι,ελεγχει τα  74HC4053 κοίτα το σχηματικό..
http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα εχθές δοκίμασα και το pll.Έβγαλε κοντά στα 5Watt σχεδόν σε όλη τη μπάντα με 12,5V τροφοδοσία.Συνολικά και μαζί με την γεννήτρια έχει πάρα πολύ ωραία διαμόρφωση.Τα αποτελέσματα πολύ ποιο ικανοποιητικά από ότι περίμενα.Ωραίο ταξίδι πάντως η κατασκευή με γύρισε πίσω στα εφηβικά μου χρόνια στο 1986.Τώρα μάλλον πρέπει να φτιάξουμε και αυτό ( http://pira.cz/hyperlme.htm ) για να ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή.Γρηγόρη (Moutoulos) μήπως έβγαλες καμιά άκρη με τη πλακέτα;

----------


## moutoulos

Νίκο ... ακόμα περιμένω. Θα σε ειδοποιήσω εγώ.

----------


## geronimo

Να σου φέρω μια πλακέτα ενισχυσης να τα κάνεις 60 τα Watt......

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Να σου φέρω μια πλακέτα ενισχυσης να τα κάνεις 60 τα Watt......



 Καλημέρα,Γρηγόρη να το φέρω να το δοκιμάσουμε στο "μακρύ φορτίο";

----------


## geronimo

Σωστός....... όποτε θέλεις Νίκο...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλημέρα,Γρηγόρη να το φέρω να το δοκιμάσουμε στο "μακρύ φορτίο";



έγινε τπτ με το dummy load;

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> έγινε τπτ με το dummy load;



Κώστα δεν έγινε τίποτα ακόμα,πρέπει να βρω τον Γρηγόρη πρώτα.

----------


## PanosLouk

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!! 

Με το συγκεκριμένο PLL έχω ενα πρόβλημα και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.

Δεν κλειδώνει στην συχνότητα που του επιλέγω! Και με το συχνόμετρο δεν μου δείχνει τπτ!! Τι μπορεί να φτσιει;;

IMG_20150427_224848.jpg
IMG_20150427_224858.jpg

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!! 
> 
> Με το συγκεκριμένο PLL έχω ενα πρόβλημα και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.
> 
> Δεν κλειδώνει στην συχνότητα που του επιλέγω! Και με το συχνόμετρο δεν μου δείχνει τπτ!! Τι μπορεί να φτσιει;;
> 
> IMG_20150427_224848.jpg
> IMG_20150427_224858.jpg



Σίγουρα έχεις κάνει κάπου λάθος ή κάπου υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα οι κολλήσεις σου δεν φαίνονται καλές έχεις βάλει πάρα πολύ κόλληση.Ψάξε γύρω από την ταλάντωση πρώτα.

----------


## PanosLouk

Καλησπέρα το τριπλοτσεκαρα και δεν βρίσκω κανένα λάθος. Υποπτευομαι οτι μπορεί να έχει κει ο msa γιατί όταν πήγα να μετρησω την τάση στα άκρα του άκουσα παράσιτα στον δρκτη.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Το τρ εξόδου δεν ειναι στη θέση του, δεν το έβαλες για καποιο λόγο ?

----------


## PanosLouk

Το tr εξοδου συνδέετε με καλωδιοταινια στο ποντεσιομετρο της οθονη.

Τελικα οταν αφαίρεσα την αντίσταση r33 το pll κλείδωσε κανονικά! Γιατι λετε να συμβαίνει αυτο;

----------


## SRF

> *Το tr εξοδου συνδέετε με καλωδιοταινια στο ποντεσιομετρο της οθονη*.
> 
> Τελικα οταν αφαίρεσα την αντίσταση r33 το pll κλείδωσε κανονικά! Γιατι λετε να συμβαίνει αυτο;




Έχω πέσει ανάσκελα!!!  :Lol:  

Μήπως εννοείς κάτι άλλο... γαιτί αν το έχεις φτιάξει έτσι... ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΕΙΣ που δεν ακούς ΄τιποτα!!!

----------


## moutoulos

Δεν ξέρω πως σου ήρθε να το συνδέσεις έτσι που περιγράφεις ... 
Αν λειτουργεί ακόμα αυτό, και δεν το έχεις κάψει ... μπαίνει έτσι. 
Και οχι όπου να'ναι, σε ψήκτρα εννοείται (βιδώνει).

Halfgeleiders.jpg

... σου ανέβασα στο Dropbox μου και το manual/οδηγίες συναρμολόγησης εδώ:
www.dropbox.com/sh/uqdgkao0i5kyzw7/AACzj30EGycIj62N1Q_NdyTha/misc/DRFS%2006%20kit.pdf?dl=0

----------


## SeAfasia

> Έχω πέσει ανάσκελα!!!  
> 
> Μήπως εννοείς κάτι άλλο... γαιτί αν το έχεις φτιάξει έτσι... ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΕΙΣ που δεν ακούς ΄τιποτα!!!



Φώτο μπορείς να ανεβάσεις;

----------


## SRF

> Φώτο μπορείς να ανεβάσεις;



 :Confused1:  Φωτό... εγώ? Από τι? 
Από όταν έπεσα ανάσκελα? Δυστυχώς μου έπεσε και η φωτογραφική από τα ΄χερια όπως έπεφτα...  :Wink:

----------


## PanosLouk

Φίλοι "πανεπιστήμονες" γραψτε λάθος όταν γραψατε τρ νόμιζα το τρίμερ του pwr όχι τρανζίστορ. Αμέσως να πεσετε ανάσκελα.. To τρανζίστορ εξόδου δεν το έβαλα για να μην το καψω για τον α-β λογο

----------


## Nightkeeper

Συγνώμη , δικό μου το λάθος,...αν εχεις καποιο τεχνητό φορτίο δεν εχεις πρόβλημα να βάλεις το Τρανζιστορ εξόδου κανονικά ...

----------


## maouna

> αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω σε αυτό το σχέδιο είναι...
> στην έξοδο του ταλαντωτή έχει +4dbm μετά τα μειώνει στα -10dbm με εξασθενιτή και τα οδηγεί σε ενισχυτή που τα ανεβάζει στα +14dbm και μετά τα μειώνει πάλι στα -8,5dbm για να τα ενισχύσει στα 21 dbm και να οδηγήσει το τρανζίστορ (mosfet) εξόδου...
> δεν μπορούσε από την αρχή τα +4dbm να τα μειώσεις στα -8dbm? γιατί χρειάζονταν ο ενδιάμεσος ενισχυτής? 
> 
> μήπως έχει να κάνει με την αντίσταση εισόδου του κάθε ενισχυτή?



Και γω το ιδιο αναρωτιεμαι.γιατι το εξασθενει,το ενισχυει το ξανα εξασθενει κ το ξανα ενισχυει ....

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Τώρα ο Ολλανδός το πουλάει το pll συναρμολογημένο και δοκιμασμένο αλλά σαφώς σε αρκετά υψηλότερη τιμή +70€ από την τιμή του κιτ.
http://dutchrfshop.nl/fm-broadcast/d...le-6-watt.html

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Τώρα ο Ολλανδός το πουλάει το pll συναρμολογημένο και δοκιμασμένο αλλά σαφώς σε αρκετά υψηλότερη τιμή +70€ από την τιμή του κιτ.
> http://dutchrfshop.nl/fm-broadcast/d...le-6-watt.html



Αν ειναι για 125+ μεταφορικα,καλητερα παρε κατι απο εδω πχ http://pll.gr/product?pid=FM-2.5W-Kit  ..να δουλεψει και κανενας ντοπιος.. Ο ολλανδος καλος μεν αλλα.......

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!! 
> 
> Με το συγκεκριμένο PLL έχω ενα πρόβλημα και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.
> 
> Δεν κλειδώνει στην συχνότητα που του επιλέγω! Και με το συχνόμετρο δεν μου δείχνει τπτ!! Τι μπορεί να φτσιει;;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56838
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56839



Πάνο τελικά το έκανες να δουλέψει το PLL.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα.Να ρωτήσω στην στερεογεννήτρια του Τσέχου με ποια στοιχεία υλοποιείτε η προ έμφασή;
http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm

----------


## maouna

Δεν έχει προέμφαση η εν λόγο στερεογεννητρια.Το λεει καπου στην αρχη της δευτερης παραγραφου.Την εχω φτιάξει ωραια παιζει.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Δεν έχει προέμφαση η εν λόγο στερεογεννητρια.Το λεει καπου στην αρχη της δευτερης παραγραφου.Την εχω φτιάξει ωραια παιζει.



Πάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.Όντως το γράφει δεν το είχα προσέξει.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους.Όταν η εκπομπή είναι stereo που είναι καλύτερα ή ποιο σωστά που πρέπει να μπαίνει η προ έμφαση;Στην είσοδο της γεννήτριας ή στην είσοδο του compressor-limiter;Στην στερεοφωνική μετάδοσή η καμπύλη της προ έμφασης πρέπει να διαφέρει από την καμπύλη της μονοφωνικής μετάδοσης;Εδώ αναφέρει κάποια χαρακτηριστικά.   http://www.gr.circuitlib.com/index.p...tria-fm-stereo

----------


## electron

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.Όταν η εκπομπή είναι stereo που είναι καλύτερα ή ποιο σωστά που πρέπει να μπαίνει η προ έμφαση;Στην είσοδο της γεννήτριας ή στην είσοδο του compressor-limiter;Στην στερεοφωνική μετάδοσή η καμπύλη της προ έμφασης πρέπει να διαφέρει από την καμπύλη της μονοφωνικής μετάδοσης;Εδώ αναφέρει κάποια χαρακτηριστικά.   http://www.gr.circuitlib.com/index.p...tria-fm-stereo



Tο σωστό είναι η προέμφαση να μπαίνει πριν από οποιασδήποτε μορφής compressor-limiter, κατά συνέπεια στην περίπτωση αυτή θα πάει στην είσοδο της στερεογεννήτριας. Ακόμη και στην περίπτωση της software επεξεργασίας, (τύπου stereo tool), αν προσέξετε θα δείτε ότι η προέμφαση μπαίνει στο πεδίο fm transmitter, που είναι πριν από τα Multibands και compressor-limiter.

Σχετικά με την καμπύλη της προέμφασης δεν υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά αν μιλάμε για στερεοφωνική μετάδοση ή μονοφωνική. Απλώς στην πρώτη περίπτωση, στον πομπό δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει προέμφαση.

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Tο σωστό είναι η προέμφαση να μπαίνει πριν από οποιασδήποτε μορφής compressor-limiter, κατά συνέπεια στην περίπτωση αυτή θα πάει στην είσοδο της στερεογεννήτριας. Ακόμη και στην περίπτωση της software επεξεργασίας, (τύπου stereo tool), αν προσέξετε θα δείτε ότι η προέμφαση μπαίνει στο πεδίο fm transmitter, που είναι πριν από τα Multibands και compressor-limiter.



Δεν ξέρω για το stereo tool που είναι software, αλλά αν δώσεις ήχο με προέμφαση σε ένα compressor/limiter δεν θα λειτουργεί σωστά γιατί είναι φτιαγμένος να δέχεται φλατ ήχο. 
Το σωστό είναι να μπει προέμφαση στην είσοδο της στερεογεννήτριας, όπως είναι και στο σχέδιο του λινκ.

----------


## electron

Mα και γω δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό. Ακόμη και στο stereo tool το πεδίο fm transmitter είναι σα να λέμε το στάδιο της στερεογεννήτριας και του rds encoder.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Όταν όμως έχουμε την προέμφαση στην είσοδο της γεννήτριας δεν θα δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα στο πιλότο 19kHZ;Εδώ αναφέρει  για διαφοροποιημένη καμπύλη. 
http://www.gr.circuitlib.com/index.p...tria-fm-stereo

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Mα και γω δεν είπα κάτι διαφορετικό. Ακόμη και στο stereo tool το πεδίο fm transmitter είναι σα να λέμε το στάδιο της στερεογεννήτριας και του rds encoder.



Ετσι όπως το διάβασα, φαίνεται κατάλαβα λάθος. 

Για να μην δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στους 19, μπαίνει φίλτρο low pass στους 15Khz. 

Edit 
Τώρα ξαναείδα το σχέδιο και δεν βλέπω φίλτρο ούτε στους 15KHz ουτε για τα 30Hz. Το σωστό είναι να περιορίζεται το εύρος του ήχου μεταξύ 30Hz και 15Khz.

----------

SRF (04-08-17)

----------


## electron

> Όταν όμως έχουμε την προέμφαση στην είσοδο της γεννήτριας δεν θα δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα στο πιλότο 19kHZ;Εδώ αναφέρει  για διαφοροποιημένη καμπύλη. 
> http://www.gr.circuitlib.com/index.p...tria-fm-stereo



H διαφοροποιημένη καμπύλη που αναφέρεις, είναι η ιδεατή που θεωρητικά τονίζει πιο πάνω από από τους 10khz, σε άντίθεση με αυτή που φαίνεται από κάτω και εξηγείται αυτή η <ιδιομορφίας> της, για τον λόγο που περιγράφει πιο κάτω ο Kernel Panic

----------


## apog

Ξαναζωντανεύω λίγο το θέμα μιας και έφτιαξα και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο pll αλλά κατά λάθος έσπασα το ένα ποδαρακι απο τον mmic ενισχυτή sbf5089z.. Δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκω πουθενά εδώ Ελλάδα να αγορασω.. Μηπως τυχόν περισσευει σε καποιον ή μήπως γνωρίζετε κάπου που μπορώ να βρώ εδώ Αθήνα??  Ή έστω κάποιον άλλο amplifier που μπορώ να βάλω στη θέση του και να βρίσκεται πιο ευκολα??

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## apog

Κατασκεύασα κ εγώ λοιπόν πειραματικά το εν λόγω pll και δυστυχώς δεν λοκάρει πουθενά (το τρανζιστορ εξόδου δεν το έχω συνδέσει ακομα) .. Σε οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα μου δείχνει "unlock" στο display. Στο manual διαβάζω ότι στο σημείο στον πυκνωτή c49 θα πρέπει να μετράω 5-6 volt, ενώ εγώ μετράω 12.35 (σχεδόν όσο η τάση που τροφοδοτώ το κύκλωμα).. Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε που να κοιτάξω στο κύκλωμα για σφάλματα? 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ..
1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## satland

> Κατασκεύασα κ εγώ λοιπόν πειραματικά το εν λόγω pll και δυστυχώς δεν λοκάρει πουθενά (το τρανζιστορ εξόδου δεν το έχω συνδέσει ακομα) .. Σε οποιαδήποτε συχνότητα μου δείχνει "unlock" στο display. Στο manual διαβάζω ότι στο σημείο στον πυκνωτή c49 θα πρέπει να μετράω 5-6 volt, ενώ εγώ μετράω 12.35 (σχεδόν όσο η τάση που τροφοδοτώ το κύκλωμα).. Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε που να κοιτάξω στο κύκλωμα για σφάλματα? 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ..
> 1.jpg2.jpg



Εαν βρηκεs το τρανζιστορ Βγαλε καθαρη φοτο  απο πανω και κοντινο την πλακετα το εχω κανει και δουλευει αψογα ειναι πολυ αξιοπιστο

----------


## apog

Τελικά ήταν σπασμένο ένα πηνιάκι. Αντικαταστάθηκε και δουλεύει μια χαρά το pll.. 
Είπα να φτιάξω και ένα linear για να το οδηγήσω και κατασκεύασα ένα 150w επίσης από το site του Ολλανδου.. Εχω ομως ένα πρόβλημα.. Μόλις συνδέω την είσοδό του στο pll και την έξοδο σε dummy load, το μέγιστο που καταφέρνω στην έξοδο είναι 15watt.. Και ενώ η κατανάλωση του λινεαρ θα έπρεπε να είναι 4A (στα 48V) εγώ μετράω με αμπερόμετρο μόνο 1Α.. Το τρανζίστορ του λίνεαρ επίσης ζεστένεται πολύ με αποτέλεσμα να καίγεται (πάνω σε ψύκτρα)!!
Untitled-1.jpg 
(έχω κάψει ήδη 2)..  Υπάρχει κάτι που δεν κάνω σωστά? Επειδή είναι η πρώτη φορά που συνδέω linear.. Παραθέτω συννημένα και το σχέδιο, μήπως και μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Έτοιμη και η γεννήτρια το μόνο που έμεινε είναι τα πηνία των 15mH.;Έβαλα τελικά ένα πράσινο λεντάκι κανονικό 3mm με αντίσταση 560ohm.Το πλάτος του πιλότου πως το ρυθμίζουμε υπάρχει κάποιος απλός πρακτικός τρόπος η θέλει οπωσδήποτε παλμογράφο και γεννήτρια;



Καλημέρα.Πως ρυθμίζεται τελικά το πλάτος του πιλότου σε αυτήν την γεννήτρια;Εδώ λέει κάτι αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι πρέπει να κάνω;Πάντως παίζει πάρα πολύ ωραία,έχει πολύ καλό ήχο και διαχωρισμό. 
https://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.Να ρωτήσω εαν κάποιος γνωρίζει.Στην γεννήτρια όταν δεν άχουμε κάποιο σήμα audio,το σήμα στους 38khz το βλέπουμε κανονικά στον παλμογράφο;Όταν δώσουμε έναν τόνο 1khz τότε μειώνονται οι 38khz και βλέπουμε μόνο τις δυο πλευρικές;

----------


## electron

Καλημέρα. Αυτό που έχω δει εγώ σε dsp analyzer που παρουσιάζει το mpx, χωρίς ύπαρξη τόνου ή γενικότερα ήχου, είναι αυτό που αναφέρεις. Δηλαδή την παρουσία μιας αρκετά μικρότερης σε στάθμη υποφέρουσας στους 38khz, που όμως με την εισαγωγή τόνου ή μουσικής χάνεται λόγο της μικρής της στάθμης.

----------

